# Butterfly Vs Normal: Speed Gain?



## marcom (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi,

I'd like to have an estimate of the increase in speed from normal to butterfly shooting with double theraband gold, 400% stretch (longer bands with butterfly), 15 mm steel ammo.

Thank you!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I haven't heard of anyone shooting full butterfly with double TBG. Most full butterfly shooters seem to use a lighter band like TB-Black. Here are some numbers for TBB compared the TBG. With full butterfly, the TBB is giving the same velocity at the TBG (@32") with half the draw weight.

*Theraband Gold (3/4" x 7 1/2" straight cut @32", 10 1/2 lb draw weight) --- *3/8" steel = 198 fps
*Theraband Black (1" x 12" straight cut @60", 5 3/4 lb draw weight) --- *3/8" steel = 197 fps
*Theraband Black (1" x 11" straight cut @60", 7 pound draw weight) --- *3/8" steel = 205 fps

Cheers,
Northerner

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

If it's velocity you're looking for, 400% stretch is a bit short. Try 600%. Here's a video of Tobias shooting triple-layer TBG.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17248-put-up-or-shut-up-funny-but-real/page__st__75#entry206316


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow, THAT was some serious power!


----------

